# διαπολιτισμός



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Τί θα πει διαπολιτισμός; Μήπως είναι νεολογισμός;

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=δι...:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2010)

Έτσι μου φαίνεται, είναι νεολογισμός, αλλά είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένος πλέον. Π.χ. τώρα ονομάζουν Διαπολιτισμικά Σχολεία τα σχολεία στα οποία φοιτούν τα παιδιά μεταναστών από διάφορες χώρες του κόσμου.
Δες εδώ για τη Διαπολιτισμική Εκπαίδευση και τα Διαπολιτισμικά Σχολεία.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 17, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ - συμπεραίνω ότι
διαπολιτισμός = multiculturalism
διαπολιτισμικός = multicultural


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 27, 2010)

Καλύτερα ίσως ως εξής:

πολυπολιτισμός = multiculturalism
πολυπολιτισμικός = multicultural

διαπολιτισμός = interculturalism
διαπολιτισμικός = intercultural


----------



## aqua (Apr 6, 2010)

Ακριβώς! Το έχω βρει στα αγγλικά έτσι.


----------

